# Arianna Huffington & Travis Kalanick | A Wake-Up Call to End Drowsy Driving



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/end-drowsy-driving_b_9615904.html*


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Someone tell Arianna and Kalanick that Uber limits Drivers to 100 hours per week. Uber Drivers are overtired because many make under minimum wage and should be eligible for "food stamps," section 8, and medicaid.

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-100-hour-work-week-challenge.64557/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

4 Tweets. 
*Please Retweet:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719341674598645762*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Krishna's thread:
*Insane hours promotion? Who does this?


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719345373215617024*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

So much doublespeak with these people. <rolls eyes>


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Chris_Roberts' SF Weekly article:
*Uber Drivers' Long Hauls


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719347534125252609*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ongoing Poll | Uber driver fell asleep and crashed - they need to stop working stupid hours


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/719348596223647744







*


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Uber new partner 'Huffington Puffington Post".
Its cited as an example of* Advocacy Newspaper* & mockingly called the Puffington Post

It really shows the* disconnect* of Arianna Huffington with the *real world.*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Most jurisdiction have a limit of time-behind-wheel in any twenty-four hour period. In the District of Columbia, that limit is twelve hours, unless broken by eight continuous hours of rest.

In seven days, this would add up to less than one-hundred allowed hours.

I guess that we must consider that he is working with Arianna Huffington, who is nothing but "huff".

The Commonwealth of Virginia allows thirteen hours in a twenty-four hour period, but I do not know if there is an "eight hours rest" provision. Most jurisdictions do restrict time-behind-the-wheel. It is, often, however, difficult to enforce. Still, even if it is not a "transportation company" but it is a "technology company", Uber should not encourage violation of the law.............WAIT, I forgot, Uber does not violate the law, it IGNORES the law.......................never mind................................................

Many states even further regulate time-behind-the-wheel for commercial drivers, including mandatory breaks and such. While we are "for-hire' drivers, which is a different class/category, but, at some point, especially given the advances in technology, there will be both a means for enforcement and further regulation of time-behind-the-wheel.


So yes, T. Kalanick and A. Huffington can encourage corporations to send their tired employees home in an Uber car driven by a tired Uber driver. ......................perfect match, -eh?


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Uber regulates drivers with their app. (miss Pings, Acceptance, Speed) & Travis Kalanick calls it *G_d *view. 
So yes all driver hours & cars can be monitored. 
If Uber & Travis K states otherwise, than its definitely an ordinary app.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> So yes all driver hours & cars can be monitored. If Uber & Travis K states otherwise, than its definitely an ordinary app.


Uber, 'a peut surveiller combien d'heures ses chauffeurs conduisent, mais 'a s'en crisse, franchement?

Les notices hebdomaires qu'a envoie par courrier electronique, 'a contienent les heurs-a-travaille.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber, 'a peut surveiller combien d'heures ses chauffeurs conduisent, mais 'a s'en crisse, franchement?
> 
> Les notices hebdomaires qu'a envoie par courrier electronique, 'a contienent les heurs-a-travaille.


Totalement d'accord


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Merci.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Merci.


De rien.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber, 'a peut surveiller combien d'heures ses chauffeurs conduisent, mais 'a s'en crisse, franchement?
> 
> Les notices hebdomaires qu'a envoie par courrier electronique, 'a contienent les heurs-a-travaille.


D'une certaine manière, il ne semble pas juste de venir dans un forum public où la principale langue parlée est l'anglais et de parler dans une autre langue. Semble que irait à l'encontre du but d'un forum public conçu pour «aider» les personnes concernées.
Là encore, je ne serais pas attendre quelque chose de différent dans ce forum sur la base des dernières semaines ...


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber, 'a peut surveiller combien d'heures ses chauffeurs conduisent, mais 'a s'en crisse, franchement?
> 
> Les notices hebdomaires qu'a envoie par courrier electronique, 'a contienent les heurs-a-travaille.


Maintenant, continuez sur dans votre attaque personnelle .....


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

NoVaDJ61 said:


> D'une certaine manière, il ne semble pas juste de venir dans un forum public où la principale langue parlée est l'anglais et de parler dans une autre langue. Semble que irait à l'encontre du but d'un forum public conçu pour «aider» les personnes concernées.
> Là encore, je ne serais pas attendre quelque chose de différent dans ce forum sur la base des dernières semaines ...


Our sincere apologies.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

NoVaDJ61 said:


> Maintenant, continuez sur dans votre attaque personnelle .....


Did not know that we were leaving you out. LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NoVaDJ61 said:


> Maintenant, continuez sur dans votre attaque personnelle .....


Laquelle agression personnelle? Il'y'a pas d'agression personelle icitte; ou contre toe ou contre quelqu'un autre.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> Uber regulates drivers with their app. (miss Pings, Acceptance, Speed) & Travis Kalanick calls it *G_d *view.
> So yes all driver hours & cars can be monitored.
> If Uber & Travis K states otherwise, than its definitely an ordinary app.


 Maybe travis could make the drivers install a "snooze alert" censor in their car.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't want to beat this to death but I think that outlets such as the *H. Post*, *Slate*, *Salon.com* have published almost collectively for *years* that UBER was the *worst thing to happen* to the world, worker rights, human rights since Hitler, Pauly Shore, Ronald Reagan and Syphilis in a whor*house combined.

This probably started *at least 48 months ago*.

I know these venues are *from a very specific point of view*, but are hardly backwater information sources... If one does a search of UBER on them their opinion on UBER should become pretty clear.

Some seem to think that it has all been a *love affair with UBER* and the press until recently.... not so...

They thought UBER sucked before thinking UBER sucked was cool!! (like the country song...)

CC


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Maybe travis could make the drivers install a "snooze alert" censor in their car.


We already have a "snooze alert" it's called getting a ping ... all kidding aside most markets have so many extra drivers that many drivers are working 16+ hour days and taking "naps" in their cars between pings. *I get it ... but Uber's making the roads more dangerous with their slave labor wages; as many drivers are "forced" to drive 3X more than they did before the most recent pay cuts just to make ends meet


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Arianna was a client of the driver only service for which I have worked over 13 years. I avoided driving for her due to her reputation for berating drivers unable to make up for her habitually late departures. Hard to imagine that she has changed her attitude or behavior using Uber.
Another example of her high opinion of herself: I was dispatching remotely while the owners were away, by routinely picking up messages from their business line voicemail. Arianna left an order for a driver without identifying herself, apparently assuming that everyone knows her voice. Fortunately I was able to contact the owners in time for a driver to be sent. To me, common courtesy dictates that you identify yourself when leaving a voicemail message at a business.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Arianna was a client of the driver only service for which I have worked over 13 years. I avoided driving for her due to her reputation for berating drivers unable to make up for her habitually late departures. Hard to imagine that she has changed her attitude or behavior using Uber.
> Another example of her high opinion of herself: I was dispatching remotely while the owners were away, by routinely picking up messages from their business line voicemail. Arianna left an order for a driver without identifying herself, apparently assuming that everyone knows her voice. Fortunately I was able to contact the owners in time for a driver to be sent. To me, common courtesy dictates that you identify yourself when leaving a voicemail message at a business.


*Huffington Post has the same tendency just like Uber, denying contributors/writers of monetary compensation.
No wonder Arianna has partnered with Uber as, Uber does the same. As, the old saying goes "Birds of the same feather flock together".*


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/end-drowsy-driving_b_9615904.html*


*Uber Names Arianna Huffington to Board*
*https://www.google.com/amp/www.wsj....names-arianna-huffington-to-board-1461760791#*


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/end-drowsy-driving_b_9615904.html*


*Huffington Post killed story pitch critical of Uber*
*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blog...ton-post-killed-story-pitch-critical-of-uber/*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Can we get a wake up call to end the shitty treatment of drivers ?


----------

